# briggs & stratton 16.5 HP



## luckyd (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a B&S 16.5 HP OHV engine in my lawn tractor, when the engine is cold it is very hard to start. It sounds like the battery is low but i have checker and it fine. It will start fine after the engine is warmed up.

Thank you.
Bob


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well its very simple, its just the cold. both of mine start hard and i mean hard in the winter, reason being the battery when in the cold looses some of its cranking amps and its harder for it to start the mower. after you start the engine and run it and it warms up really good, the engine will be easier to start because its warm and the battery would have gotten some charge from the mower itself. now if in the summer its hard to start, maybe you have a low warm cranking amp battery and a very low cold cranking amp battery, most of them would be everstarts and they come in diff cranking amps. but a low cranking amps on a big engine in the cold will be hard to start. plus your oil depends as well, if 10w-30 and its straight not multi vis. and it isn't 5w-30 it will be harder to start as well, because some oils when they get old they thicken and when in the cold they thicken and make it hard to start also.:thumbsup: hope this helps you. what is it a sears mower, sounds like it to me. 16.5


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

On a big motor like that I would say it's one of two things...a very weak battery, or a compression release problem.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Put a heater around it and then start it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

no that would'nt work unless you put a heater/ blower on it or kept it in a warm shed or garage or had a block heater


----------

